# Bladewind vs War Machines



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

The Dark Elf spell Bladewind creates 3d6 WS 4 S 4 melee attacks against a target up to 24" away. Does that mean that unlike a conventional magic missle, it targets the toughness of the crew rather than the machine?


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

Yup, crew's toughness. (It's not a magic missile at all)


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Dang, I used to think that spell sucked, but cannons and catapults are about to get it.


----------

